# Inwall FMC transition to cabinets ?



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

Why are you using FMC? I would run 10/3nm down the wall and sleeve it thru the cabinet or run it in the toe space of the cabinet.

If I had to run fmc all the way I would do just that- no transition. You will need an egc in the flex.


----------



## BrianJayT (Dec 28, 2008)

#8 wire, unfortunately.


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

Can't you run conduit and just stub out were you transition for the cabinet? 
1/2" is 35% fill, 3/4" is 20% and it will slip right thru.


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

A deep 1900 box recessed in the wall w/ a 3/4 raised plaster ring, after the cabinets are installed, just whip a piece of flex from a KO'd single gang blank plate to your range or use the prewhip from range right to plate.


----------



## BrianJayT (Dec 28, 2008)

Thanks! That was such a simple answer, I was over-thinking it.


----------



## Bulldog1 (Oct 21, 2011)

BrianJayT said:


> #8 wire, unfortunately.



They make #8 in romex too.......:blink:


----------



## EJPHI (May 7, 2008)

Some municipalties around here required FMC a while back. San Mateo and Belmont come to mind. Maybe some of them still will not allow romex.
Dunno.

EJPHI

"Aerodynamics is for people who don't know how to build engines"
Enzo Ferrari


----------

